# Flugsim Grundausstattung+ Flugsim



## Minga_Bua (12. Juli 2010)

Hi ihr,

schon lange wollte ich mich mehr in die Flugsims dieser Welt vertiefen.
Nun ist es soweit.
Jetzt ein paar Fragen.

Der FSX als non combat und Lock On als combat sim. Ich denke da liege ich sicher richtig oder?

Beim FSX welche Version sollte man sich da kaufen? Es gibt glaube ich auch haufenweise Addons. Alle kostenpflichtig? ODer auch gute kostenfrei?

Bei Lock On habe ich bereits die Originalversion zuhause (Mal vor 2 Jahren oder so gekauft aber nie wirklich gespielt da Joystick fehlte)
Da gibt es mittlerweile doch auch Addons? Welche wären Pflicht?

Zur Hardware.
Ein Joystick mit Schubregler muss her!
Dachte an den Saitek X-52 Oder doch die PRO Version davon? Mir ist der Unterschied nicht so klar.
Was noch? Pedale? Sind die nötig?
Track Ir oder wie das heisst? Oder die Kopfbewegung per Rädchen vom Joystick drehen?

Danke schonmal für eure antworten 

PS. Was genau ist X-Plane? besser als FSX? Da scheiden sich ja die Meinungen.


----------



## muertel (12. Juli 2010)

FSX in der Gold-Version kaufen, da ist das Acceleration-Addon schon dabei! Sonst gibst einen haufen Addons, viele kostenlose auch - da wirst du aber in Flusi-Foren mehr Tipps finden als hier 


Zu "Lock On" kann ich dir mehr sagen, da ich das aktiv fliege:


Die Urversion spielt heutzutage niemand mehr, vor ein paar Monaten ist "Flaming Cliffs 2.0" erschienen - dies ist die aktuellste Version, mit verbesserter Grafikengine, neuen Effekten, neuem User Interface, Kampangen etc... (ALSO brauchst du: ----> UR-Lock On + Flaming Cliffs 2.0!!!)

(Flaming Cliffs 2.0 nicht mit Flaming Cliffs verwechseln - das ist ein älteres Addon, brauchst du aber nicht!!)

Der Vorteil von Flaming Cliffs 2.0 ist, dass es online kompatibel ist zur DCS-Reihe (Digital Combat Simulator) von den Lock-On Entwicklern! In dieser Sim-Serie werden in 1-2 Jahres Takt Flugzeuge/Helikopter veröffentlicht, welche so unglaublich detailliert nachgebildet wurden, dass sie sogar als Trainingssoftware im Militär eingesetzt werden (in leicht abgewandelter Weise versteht sich)

Zurzeit ist nur DCS: Black Shark erhältlich:

LINK (hier siehst du den Startup, weitere Videos gibs natürlich auch noch

- Teil 1: YouTube - Black Shark Note #1, Part 1
- Teil 2: YouTube - Black Shark Note #1, Part 2



Im Laufe dieses Jahres wird die DCS: A10C folgen:

- YouTube - DCS A-10C Warthog Producer Note 2 - Start Up


Weitere Flugzeuge mit dieser unglaublichen Detailtiefe und Realismusgrad sind geplant, wie die F16, Su27, Apache...

Ich erwähne die DCS-Reihe hier, da wenn du Lock On online fliegst, dir sehr wahrscheinlich Leute im Hubschrauber begegnen werden (wie geschrieben, DCS + Flaming Cliffs 2 können online zusammen fliegen!)


HARDWARE:

Ich habe den X52 Pro und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit - Grund der Kaufentscheidung war für mich schwarze Farbe, welche dem Stick doch einen etwas realistischeren Touch verleiht. Zudem ist der Stick ziemlich leichtgängig was wichtig ist für den Helikopter (fliege auch DCS: Black Shark)!

Pedale nutze ich von meinem G25, funzt einwandfrei 

TrackIR ist fast unverzichtbar, lohnt sich aber nur wenn du wirklich Flugsimulation betreiben willst - Lock On ist noch möglich zu fliegen ohne TrackIR, bei Black Shark würde ich persönlich verzweifeln ^^ (Bei TrackIR würde ich zur 4er Version greifen, der Aufpreis zur 5er lohnt sich IMO nicht)


Wenns noch Fragen gibt, nur her damit


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Juli 2010)

Mache mich gleich aufn weg nachh ause sitze noch auf Arbeit aber.

Wo beziehe ich die Lock On Versionen?
Und was kostet so ein Track IR (soll ja auch für andere Speile Interessant sein)


----------



## muertel (12. Juli 2010)

Du hast geschrieben du besitzt schon die Lock On Urversion!


Somit brauchst du nur noch das hier:

- LockOn - Modern Air Combat

NUR das oberste, also nur Flaming Cliffs 2!!!!


(Wenn du dich für Black Shark interessierts, hier: DCS - Digital Combat Simulator )

Black Shark gibs auch bei STEAM!!


TrackIR:

Hier der Link (auf der linken Seite kommst du zu den Angeboten für den TrackIR 4) : shop.trackir.de

Ich habe mir da noch den Trackclip Pro mitbestellt, das ist ein Clip den man sich ans Headset befestigen kann - Vorteil: Muss kein Käppi tragen beim Fliegen und der Clip hat aktive IR-Leds, somit müssen die IR-Leds der Kamera nicht leuchten und die bleibt kühl (sonst Gefahr von Überhitzugn)


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Juli 2010)

Ja die Lock on urversion hatte ich mir mal im Laden gekauft.
Darum die Frage wo ich die anderen Versionen bekomme weil ich die nie im Laden gesehen habe.

puhh Track Ir ist aber ganz schön teuer wa?

Hmm...

Kann man die irgendwo in Deutschland auf Deutsch bestellen?
Am besten ein Kompletpaket. Lock on Flaming cliffs und black Shark?

Hmm ob der clip auf mein Sennheiser PC350 passt?


----------



## muertel (12. Juli 2010)

Simulationen ordentlich am Pc zocken ist ein sehr teures Hobby, deshalb nutze ich auch die Pedale meines Lenkrads und hab auf "richtige" Pedale verzichtet ^^

Flaming Cliffs wirds wohl nicht auf Deutsch geben, Black Shark gibs auf Deutsch, allerdings rate ich dir davon entschieden ab!

Updates für die englische Version sind sehr fix während Patches für die deutsche Version ewig lang dauern (Ich glaube aber, dass die deutsche DVD-Version von Black Shark einen Gutschein für TrackIR dabei hatte, gibt dann ein paar Prozente ^^)

DCS Black Shark (PC): Amazon.de: Games Hier gibs Black Shark ziemlich günstig, halt wie geschrieben in der deutschen Version!


Flaming Cliffs gibs hier als DVD, ist soweit ich weiss der einzige Shop der das lieferbar hat: Lock On: Flaming Cliffs 2.0 (Der Shop bietet auch Black Shark an)


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Juli 2010)

Hmm.. sind denn die Pedale wirklich so nützlich?

Was hat man denn da für Steuerungen dirn? ausser Ruder?

Ein Shop der mir alles liefern könnte wäre prima.. Bestelle ungern bei jedem Shop was anderes...

Lock on, Black Shark, Joystick,Pedale, Track ir in einem Shop wäre prima


----------



## xaven (12. Juli 2010)

Ich fliege selbst ab und an den Hokum (Black Shark), endgeil! Ein Spiel ist das schon lange nicht mehr, das ist wirklich Simulation...

TrackIR haben schon Leute mit "Bordmitteln" selbst gebaut aus LEDs und Webcam, musste mal die Suchmaschine fragen.

Ich hab nur nen normalen Joystick, aber ich denke bei einer Flugzeugsim macht ein Schubregler (hier ist Saitek tatsächlich das Nonplusultra) schon Sinn...


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Juli 2010)

Ahja, ich habe momentan 2 bildschirme. LED von BenQ 24 Zoll.. Im eck steht noc hein 27 zoll.. Kann man die auch als 3er set benutzen für den FSX z.B.? oder auch für Lock On?


----------



## muertel (13. Juli 2010)

Ruderpedale sind bei Lock On bzw. FSX zu vernachlässigen bzw. da kann man sich mit der Rotation des Sticks ganz gut aushelfen - anders schauts da bei Black Shark aus, da sind Pedale IMO fast schon Pflicht! Im Schwebeflug tendiert der Heli, sich nach dem Wind auszurichten - da muss man immer ein wenig nachsteuern, oder auch im Kurvenflug...

Wenn du wirklich Stick, Pedale etc. haben willst, lohnt sich für  dich vielleicht dieses Set hier: Logitech Flight System G940: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Dann hättest du alles auf einem Schlag, dazu könntest du noch Black Shark bei Amazon bestellen und hättest schon fast alles, was du brauchst! Irgendwo lässt sich sicher auch ein Bundle mit TrackIR und Flaming Cliffs auftreiben ^^


Mehrere Monitore sind unter Lock On ein wenig umständlich einzurichten, beim FSX ists einfacher, bei Black Shark kannst du dir die Cockpitperspektive auf einen Monitor legen, den Bordcomputer  (ABRIS) auf einen 2. und auf dem 3. den Zielmonitor oder halt in dieser Konfiguration (4 Monitore):

http://pitblog.radsy.com/archives/multi_lg.jpg


P.s.: Bezüglich Selberbauen von TrackIR: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/17015-trackir-selber-bauen.html


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2010)

Hmm.. da gefällt mir aber der Saitek x52pro und die Saitek Pedale irgendwie besser.. 
Weiss jemand ob dieser Mousestick bei der Saitek Schubkontrolle im FSX z.B. als Maus benutzt werden kann? Um Schalter umzulegen z.B. ?
Sollte eigentlich schon gehen. Taugt der Stick auch was?

Hat der Logitech denn irgendwelche großen Vort oder Nachteile?
Ich sehe beim Logitech 2 Schubsteuerungen. Sinnvoll?
Hmmm Force Feedback hat er auch.. vielleicht doch nicht soo schlecht?


----------



## Folterknecht (13. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Spiele selber keine Flugsims, allerdings hab ich mich vor einigen Jahren mal etwas mit IL2-Sturmovik beschäftigt. Ich hab es nur mit Joystik (Schubregler war am Joystick, Seitenruder ebenfalls über Joystick) gespielt und mußte leider feststellen, daß ich nur mit Joystick nicht wirklich in das Spiel reingekommen bin. Ohne seperaten Schubregler und Pedale hab ich mir bald das Handgelenk gebrochen, hinzu kam ja noch, daß ich mit dem Daumen der rechten Hand den Coliehat (oder wie das Ding heißt) bedient habe um die Cockpitansichten zu ändern.

Mein Fazit: Ohne ne angepaßte Hardwareausstattung machen Flugsims keinen Sinn und die kostet nun mal mehr als 3.99€. FÜr irgendwelche Arcade-Flieger reicht auch ein einfacher Stick, aber sobald es in Richtung Sim geht, bringt Dich so eine Minimalausstattung nur zum Aufgeben.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Own3r (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe das Saitek X52 Pro System. Das Teil gefällt mir richtig gut. Hohe Qualität und super Funktionen!

@nichtsoschlau: der Mausstick ist wie eine normale Maus!  Damit kannst du alles machen.

Das MDF ist gut, um gerade beim FSX die verschiedensten Systeme zu bedienen (Autopilot, Funk).

Der Joystick hat durch seine "Dualspring" eine hohe Präzision. Es sind viele Schalter und Cooliehat's vorhanden, sowie ein Schieberegler und zwei Stellräder.

Alles zusammen ist dann noch schön beleuchtet. Wahlweise in Grün, Rot und Orange.

Also von mir eine klare Kaufempfelung!


----------



## muertel (13. Juli 2010)

Als ich noch kein TrackIR hatte, habe ich auf den Stick am Schubhebel das "Umschauen" gelegt - fand ich persönlich besser und direkter als mit Cooliehats!

Natürlich kannst du ihn auch als Maus benutzen, da ich aber versucche, alles so realistisch wie möglich zu machen gehört es halt auch dazu, bei bestimmten Eingaben die Hände vom Stick zu nehmen - sprich wenn ich einen Schalter umlege, dann nehme ich auch die Hand vom Stick und klicke mit der Maus den Schalter an! Vorteil: Man lernt richtig zu Trimmen, da sonst bei jedem Loslassen das Fluggerät seinen eigenen Willen durchsetzt ^^

Und das Thema Trimmung bringt mich wieder zum Logitech G940: Die Rädchen an der Basis des Sticks eigenen sich hervorragend für die Trimmung, das Force Feedback-Feature ist vernachlässigbar (=in FSX und Lock On!!)!

Bei Black Shark sieht das anders aus: Ich weiss nicht, inwiefern du Kentnisse über Trimmen hast, aber vereinfacht gesagt, kannst du in einem Hubschrauber den Stick (dort Cyclic genannt) in einer bestimmten Position arretieren - zum Beispiel im Horizontalflug oder in einer langgezogenen Kurve müsstest du sonst den Stick lange in einer bestimmten Position halten - in der Realität (und deshalb natürlich auch in black Shark) richtest du den Stick aus, drückst die Trimmung und kannst den Stick loslassen, der eben dann in dieser Position bleibt.

Warum ich das schreibe, ist einfach: Black Shark unterstützt Force Feedback in dem Maße, als dass der Joystick beim Logitech in derselben Positon verbleiben würde, in der du getrimmt hast. Dies ist nur bei Sticks mit sehr guten Force Feedback möglich. Da mein X52 Pro dies nicht unterstützt, geht dieser, auch wenn ich trimme, immer in die Neutralstellung zurück!

Somit würde ich an deiner Stelle überlegen, auf welche Simulation du dich fokussieren willst - bei Black Shark würde ich an deiner Stelle eher zum Logitech G940 greifen, wegen den inkludierten Pedalen und dem Force Feedback.


Der Vorteil getrennter Schubhebel liegt auch der Hand = Du kannst beide Turbinen unabhängig voneinander ansteuern, siehe z.b. Video der DCS: A10C letzte Seite!


P.s.: Noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir: Übernimm dich nicht  Das erlernen von Black Shark wird dich sicherlich einige Monate beschäftigen, ebenso von Lock On! Bis du den FSX beherrscht wird auch einige Zeit ins Land gehen! Deshalb: Fang mit einer Simulation an und arbeite dich durch, es kommt da soviel auch dich zu dass du bei mehreren parallel sicherlich alles durcheinander bringst


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2010)

Hmm.. 

Ich möchte aber auch einen combat Sim spielen )

Einfach rumdüsen mitm FSX macht sicher Spaß aber ab und an möcht ich auch mal was "anderes" mit bissche nmehr action spielen 

Werd gleich auch nochmal nen Thread im Monitorforum aufmachen wegen 3 bildschirmen. Habe keine ahnung wie ich die gleichzeitg anschließen kann.
Und ob die verschiedenen Modelle passen.


----------



## muertel (13. Juli 2010)

Was möchtest du im Bezug auf Combatsims?

- Eine wirklich sehr, sehr realistische Simulation, wo du jeden Knopf im Cockpit anklicken kannst, ein vollständig modelliertes 3D Cockpit welches 6 Freiheitsgrade für TrackIR unterstützt, unglaublich realistische Physik (bezogen auf Ballistik, Flugmodell) aber halt nur ein Fluggerät und dazu noch kein Jet, sondern "nur" ein Kampfhubschrauber =  DCS Black Shark

- Eine gute Simulation, jedoch kein klickbares Cockpit, 3 Freiheitsgrade für TrackIR, kein "richtiges" 3D Cockpit, anspruchvolles aber nicht realistisches Flugmodell, dafür mehrere verschiedene Jets = Flaming Cliffs 2

Du wirst bemerken, dass ich persönlich Black Shark bevorzuge, einfach weil es derzeit keine annähernd realistischere Simulation gibt - es ist einfach unglaublich, was Eagle Dynamics hier geleistet hat - und sie werden das nochmal toppen mit DCS: A10C 


Auch wenn ich mir jetzt wahrscheinlich einige Feinde hier mache ( ), der FSX ist ziemlich leicht zu erlernen, da das Flugmodell wirklich mehr als nur stark vereinfacht ist - dafür ist halt Navigation etc. ziemlich realistisch gemacht, die ganze Welt ist befliegbar.... aber man muss nicht allzuviel Skill haben um mit einer Cessna abzuheben, ne Runde zu fliegen und wieder zu landen (VFR)!

Also FSX zum rumfliegen ist absolut zu empfehlen, mag ich auch sehr gerne - zu den Combatsims: kannst natürlich alle beide (Lock On/ Black Shark) kaufen, aber es kommen da 2 richtige Brocken auf dich zu.

Ich uppe dir hier mal die Anleitungen für beide Sims (Flaming Cliffs&Black Shark), dann kannst du dir mal ein Bild von den Simulationen machen, was dich erwartet, welche Flugzeuge es gibt, was man alles machen kann etc... Wenn du auch Bilder haben möchtest, melde dich, werde dann ein paar nette für dich knipsen ^^

Anleitungen (sind etwas über 60MB als .pdf, einfach dem Link folgen und downloaden)

http://rapidshare.com/files/406759918/Anleitungen.rar


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2010)

Lock on ansich habe ich ja bereits. Auch schon bisschen gespielt früher. 
Fand es eigentlich ziemlich gut. Nur das mitm Missiles aufschalten auf Targets am Monitor hab ich damals nicht immer hinbekommen ^^
Dazu kam ein brutal schlechter Joystick ohne Schub usw. Ein schlechtes System..
Daher hats einfach nicht so wirklich Lust gemacht auf mehr.

Aber wenn ich mir diese Bilder ansehe von guten 
Sticks + Pedale
3 Bildschirme + Track IR

Das ist zu 10000000000000% ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl.
Ganz sicher das was mir gefehlt hat.
Man war das nervig mit dem Knopf am Joystick sich umzusehen


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2010)

Ich vergleiche gerade nochmal die 2 Joysticks...

Ist diese Maustaste beim Saitek nicht unheimlich praktisch?
Beim Logitech müsste man jedesmal die hand vom Stick nehmen um mit der Maus Schalter ect. zu bedienen?


----------



## Own3r (13. Juli 2010)

Ich empfinde den Mausstick als sehr praktisch...


----------



## muertel (13. Juli 2010)

Praktisch ist der Stick auf jeden Fall - warum ich ihn aber NICHT benutze habe ich schon geschrieben


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2010)

Hmm okay.

Soweit ich nun gelesen habe ist die Verarbeitung auch besser beim Logitech. Pedale aus edelstahl usw. 

Die 2 Schubregler finde ich nun auch ziemlich gut nachdem ich ein paar videos angeschaut habe.

Ich glaube der wird es 
Noch eine Frage.

Welche Version der Spiele sollte ich mir nun genau holen?


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2010)

Sorry hab grad gemerkt das es ja auf Seite 1 stand 

Vielleicht habt ihr n Tip für mich wo ich am besten alle drei kaufen kann.

Am besten ein Deutscher Händler. Englische Versionen.
Und vorallem CD/DVD Versionen. Kein download kauf!

Bin schon am suchen aber bisher mit wenig Erfolg.


----------



## muertel (13. Juli 2010)

Flight Simulator Joystick Rudder Panel for PC & Mac SimWare Simulations, VRinsight

FSX und Black Shark ist absolut kein Problem, das bekommt man sogar im Laden (Mediamarkt z.b.) ...Kniffliger ists da mit Flaming Cliffs 2, das gibs meines Wissens nach nur verlinkten Shop, sonst als Download!


----------



## Minga_Bua (13. Juli 2010)

Und bei Black Shark kann man nur den Heli fliegen oder?


----------



## muertel (13. Juli 2010)

Jepp, man kann "nur" den Heli fliegen - allerdings von den genannten Sims hier sicher die anspruchvollste was Physik und Avionik angeht!


----------



## potzblitz (13. Juli 2010)

Und hier solltest du auch mal vorbei schauen Project Open Sky und Simnetwork beides kostenlos und ein paar Bilder siehste auch hier im Forum unter Spiele/Sonstige Spielethemen/Spiele Screenshot Thread, die meisten Sachen habe ich von Simnetwork. Ist zwar mit Wartezeit bis der Download läuft, aber eben kostenlos!


----------



## Minga_Bua (16. Juli 2010)

Soooo!

Alles da 

Gestern schon FSX und Black Shark ausprobiert.

Mit dem Joystick Logitech g940 und 3 Bildschirmen einfach geil das ganze.
Und wisst ihr was noch besser ist?
Heute ist mein Track Ir gekommen 

Heut Abend wirds ne menge spaß geben.

Nur ein Punkt bei dem ich etwas enttäuscht bin...
Der FSX sieht auf so vielen Screens so toll aus. Auch die Umgebung.
Aber bei mir sieht Boden und Umgebung einfach schlecht aus


----------



## muertel (16. Juli 2010)

Dann zeig doch mal ein paar Bildchen von deinem neuen Setting ^^

@FSX: Das ist normal, auch alle Regler nach rechts, sprich Grafiksettings auf Anschlag bringt nicht viel beim FSX, selbst tunen der settings ist angesagt. Mach mal alles durch, was in dieser Anleitung beschrieben ist und du solltest eine viel bessere Bildqualität (bei besseren fps) haben:

NEUES Grafikkompedium 2010: FSX, Tweaks, CFG, Out of Memory - FSX Hilfe - FS-Flightcrew


@Black Shark: Hier kannnst du dir eine Anleitung zum Starten des Ka-50 runterladen:

:: Virtuelles Jagdbombergeschwader 32 - Lock ON Community ::


Ein "wichtiger" Tipp zu Black Shark: invertiere beim Helifliegen den Schubregler - das wird  auch im Handbuch so empfohlen, da realistischer!

@TrackIR: Welches Teil hast dir denn geholt? Wenn du den Trackclip pro hast, dann achte darauf, die Dioden der Kamera in den Settings zu deaktiveren - weiters, bevor du ein Spiel startest, suche in der TrackIR Software nach Gameupdates, sonst funzt der Tracker nämlich nicht!


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. Juli 2010)

Gestern voller Vorfreude nach Hause gekommen und angefangen den Track IR auszupacken..

Sah auch alles gut aus.. bis ich dann merkte der Arm vom Trackclip ist gebrochen :/
Gleich mal beim Lieferanten angerufen. Die melden sich Montag.
EGAL! Klebeband und ab gehts 
Ging auf anhieb eigentlich ganz gut. Bisschen rumgestellt und es passte ganz gut. 
Ein tolles Gefühl dieses Teil !

Das aufhängen beim beenden bekomme ich sicher auch noch in den Griff 

Habe mir übrigens den Track IR 5 geholt. Wenn ich sowas kaufe dann kaufe ich gern das aktuellste.

Hab dann auch mal ein paar der schwierigeren Missionen versucht.
z.B. die wo man ein Rhino retten und Wilddiebe jagen muss. Ging ganz gut.
Aber bei der Mission wo man auf der Bohrinsel landen muss oder wo man ne Seilwinde aufn Berg hoch transportieren muss versage ich :/  Ich kann den Heli einfach nicht so genau steuern. Während ich dann Kamera wechsel um zu gucken ob ich richtig stehe verschiebt mein Heli sich wieder so arg das alles daneben geht 

Und Black Shark.. uiuiui
Da mal einen schönen flug zu machen ist ja auch net sooo einfach wa?^^


----------



## Own3r (17. Juli 2010)

Die Mission mit dem Rhino ist auch einfach 

Ein Tipp zu der Seilwinde: Du musst ganz ruhig fliegen, sobald du einmal zu stark beschleunigst fängt das Ding wie ein riesen Pendel an zu pendeln 

Aber Übung macht den Meister


----------



## muertel (17. Juli 2010)

nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Und Black Shark.. uiuiui
> Da mal einen schönen flug zu machen ist ja auch net sooo einfach wa?^^





Bei Black Shark ist die Trimmung das allerwichtigste (!), sonst kannst du einen ruhigen Flug vergessen - und natürlich die Lektüre des Handbuchs, einfach einsteigen + losfliegen wie im FSX geht da nicht  (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du im Simulationsmodus fliegst).

Aber wenn du das Ding mal im Griff hast willst du nie wieder was anderes fliegen


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. Juli 2010)

Inwiefern meinst du trimmen?
Dachte trimmen tut man statt den hebel z.b. dauernd nach vorne zu drücken.
Erleichtert das das fliegen so ungemein?


----------



## muertel (17. Juli 2010)

Die Hauptgründe, weshalb der Ka-50 für Anfänger so schwer zu fliegen ist, sind die Autopiloten!

Du musst lernen, mit ihnen zu fliegen und nicht gegen sie! Ohne die Autopiloten ist der Ka-50 sehr, sehr schwer zu fliegen und man muss schon richtig gut drauf sein, ihn unter Kontrolle zu halten!

In der Realität sind die Autopiloten immer an (es ist sogar verboten sie zu deaktiveren, es sei denn natürlich es gibt Probleme) und der Pilot "zeigt" dem Computer, wo er gerne hinmöchte (=vereinfacht ausgedrückt). Die Autopiloten erleichternn auch das Leben des Piloten im Kampf, da der Heli stabil in der Luft bleibt und man sich um die Bekämpfung von Zielen kümmern kann.

Neben dieser angesprochenen Stabilisierung "dämpft" der Autopilot auch die Eingaben des Piloten, so dass sie "feiner" an die Mechanik weitergegeben werden. Du kannst die Stabilisierung der Autopiloten mit dem Schalter "FD-AP" (Flight Director) ausschalten (rechts neben den Autopiloten). Somit ist nur mehr die Dämpfung aktiv und die Autopiloten verlieren ihre "Autorität" über die Steuerung - vor allem bei Kunstflug oder bei schnellen Manövern hinter feindlichen Linien meine favorisierte Flugweise!

Lies dir das Kapitel über die Autopiloten mal im Handbuch durch, vielleicht blickst du dann mal durch! Wenn du die Trimmung und vor allem die Autopiloten richtig handhabst, fliegst du so elegant und sicher durch die Luft, dass du dich um andere Dinge kümmern kannst (ABRIS, Zielerfassung, Laserbedienung etc.  ).

Das Prinzip ist das was ich oben kurz angerissen haben: Der Computer fliegt den Heli, du zeigst ihm nur wo du gerne hinmöchtest - wenn du aber deinen Standpunkt unbedingt durchsetzen willst und der Computer dauernd dagegensteuert, fängst du an rumzueiern und das wars dann auch meistens ^^

(Wenn du die unterschiedlichen Steuerungseingaben der Autopiloten mal testen willst fliege mal mit dem Heli, Autopiloten an und versuch ihn zu steuern (ohne zu Trimmen oder ähnliches), also einfach mal ein bisschen den Stick bewegen! Dann hälst du die Trimmung gedrückt und versucht jetzt den Heli zu steuern, Trimmknopf nicht loslassen (auf diese Art ist die Steuerungsfunktion der Autopiloten = off, nur die Dämpfung aktiv, ähnlich dem FD-Mode!).

Wenn du diese 2 Flugmodi beherrschht (mit Autopilot/ mit Flight Director) dann hast dus drauf 


EDIT: Jetzt hab ich mir soviel Mühe gegeben, aber hier ists IMO besser erklärt:

http://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?p=651639&postcount=26

http://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?p=651646&postcount=31


Da steht eigentlich alles drinnen, was du über das Trimmen und Fliegen des Ka-50 wissen musst!


----------



## Minga_Bua (17. Juli 2010)

"fängst du an rumzueiern und das wars dann auch meistens ^^"

Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können. Genau das ist mein Problem 

Na mal sehen heut und morgen hab ich ja n bisschen Zeit. Da kann ich mir die Bücher mal schnappen und bisschen lesen 

Danke dir


----------

